# Probleme avec des caméra IP sur ip



## Herve62290 (30 Décembre 2011)

BonjourJe n arrive pas a accéder à mon site DYNDNS pour voir mes caméra sur le net
Avec mon iPad 
Pourtant ça fonctionne parfaitement avec un Pc sous windows 


Merci pour vos  conseille


----------



## d_a_m_s (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'un peu plus d'informations pour pouvoir vous aider :

Ou la camera est-elle installée ?
Quel type de routeur utilisez vous ?
Lors de votre tentative de connexion vous étiez sur place  ou à l&#8217;extérieur ?
Votre iPad est-il 3G ou wifi seulement ?

d@ms


----------



## Herve62290 (29 Janvier 2012)

bonjour 
le problème viens du navigateur (safari) 
parce que avec internet explorer sur mon PC ça fonctione parfaitement de l'intérieur comme de l'extérieur de chez moi via internet 
tout les  paramètres sont donc bien reglè.
peu ton changer de navigateur sur l'ipad ???
merci d'avance


----------



## tom_bidibule (29 Janvier 2012)

Salut Hervé,
Essaie de télécharger une app de gestion de camera depuis l'AppStore, genre IPCam. La plupart des cameras IP utilisent du flash pour afficher leur flux, ca ne marche donc pas dans un navigateur sur l'Ipad.


----------



## d_a_m_s (30 Janvier 2012)

tom_bidibule a dit:


> Essaie de télécharger une app de gestion de camera depuis l'AppStore, genre IPCam. La plupart des cameras IP utilisent du flash pour afficher leur flux, ca ne marche donc pas dans un navigateur sur l'Ipad.


 
+1,

Idem pour les cameras Dlink qui utilisent le plugin RTSP non compatible avec Safari sur iPad et iPhone.

J'utilise *uDLink* pour ma "Dlink" elle fonctionne trés bien sauf le pan/tilt qui ne réponds plus par moment.


----------



## Herve62290 (30 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir

bravo j ai suivi vos conseille et j ai télécharger une app  "fiscamIP" et ça fonctionne très bien 
même le pan/ tilt fonctionnent 

bravo et encore merci. :up


----------

